

Microsoft Band SDK - ppashin

Felix,<p>Has microsoft released an SDK for the Band? I&#x27;m inquiring on the possiblity to get real-time accelerometer and Heart rate data from the device and transfer that data to another computer via Bluetooth<p>Best,<p>Pasha
======
jf22
Not yet.

